# karmex herbicide



## talltim

Anyone have any experience with this ? A friend said he has had very good luck, but I see very mixed reviews on the web.


----------



## chopper

talltim said:


> Anyone have any experience with this ? A friend said he has had very good luck, but I see very mixed reviews on the web.


You just opened up allot of comments from here. Ok, I'm going to hell, I use it. I had milfoil really bad. I used hundreds of dollars of recommended chemicals and no luck. I used karmax and now it is under control. It is an indiscriminate weed killer, meaning it kills all weeds. My fish are fine, the pond looks great, and I still have some weeds. All I can say is that it works for me and several friends of mine.


----------



## BASSINONE

works great. i have used it for years.


----------



## fishyscience

talltim said:


> Anyone have any experience with this ? A friend said he has had very good luck, but I see very mixed reviews on the web.


Karmex, also seen as Karmex DF, is ILLEGAL TO USE IN AND WATER BODY!!!
There are long term problems----
Karmex (Active ingredient: Diuron) is an extremely bad chemical to use in your pond. Not only is very illegal to use in and around your pond, it is hazardous to your health as well! Karmex has been shown to cause cancer, and is very capable of entering the groundwater that runs underneath the pond causing problems with the neighbors as well.

The biological effect is substantial.  Karmex will kill almost every plant touching the pond. While this seems like a great idea, the problem lies in the few things that survive. These survivors are extremely hardy, and honestly if Karmex wouldn’t kill them, nothing will. Eventually these plants will take over the pond, and there is not much you can do to stop it.

Karmex is a soil sterilant that was disigned to kill farm fields where no chance of runoff will occur. Sadly, many small stores and elevators sell it as a pond product, not knowing how extremely bad this chemical is for humans and the environment.
In Ohio, if you are caught using Karmex by Ohio Dept. of Health or Dept, of Ag., you WILL be fined and prosecuted. Again, it can enter groundwater and if your pond has any inflow/outflow, will cause issues downstream.
Yes, I am a retired fisheries specialist who worked with pond owners and their issues for 32 years out of an OSU Extension office. I KNOW what I'm talking about.
Karmex will be uptaken by your pond fish, rendering them HARMFUL to consume.
Find a legitimate pond management person to ID your weed problem and recommend the proper, LEGAL chemical to use. ( I do this type of consultation on the side now that I'm' retired from my OSU position). 
In fact, the grass carp (Amur) will consume almost any submerged aquatic weed/plant (not algae). Unfortunately, even if stocked at a 12"-15" size, it will take at least two years for you to see any results from Amur (they have to get to the 20"+ size to start consuming enough). Stocking at recommended rates, depending on pond size and amount of weed, is also essential.
Hope this helps--------
AGAIN-----KARMEX IS BOTH ILLEGAL AND DANGEROUS TO USE IN OR AROUND ANY WATER BODY!!!!!


----------



## Whaler

I don't have a pond but find that to be great information Fishyscience. Thanks for informing us of the consequences.


----------



## Pondguy

fishyscience said:


> Karmex, also seen as Karmex DF, is ILLEGAL TO USE IN AND WATER BODY!!!
> There are long term problems----
> Karmex (Active ingredient: Diuron) is an extremely bad chemical to use in your pond. Not only is very illegal to use in and around your pond, it is hazardous to your health as well! Karmex has been shown to cause cancer, and is very capable of entering the groundwater that runs underneath the pond causing problems with the neighbors as well.
> 
> The biological effect is substantial.  Karmex will kill almost every plant touching the pond. While this seems like a great idea, the problem lies in the few things that survive. These survivors are extremely hardy, and honestly if Karmex wouldn’t kill them, nothing will. Eventually these plants will take over the pond, and there is not much you can do to stop it.
> 
> Karmex is a soil sterilant that was disigned to kill farm fields where no chance of runoff will occur. Sadly, many small stores and elevators sell it as a pond product, not knowing how extremely bad this chemical is for humans and the environment.
> In Ohio, if you are caught using Karmex by Ohio Dept. of Health or Dept, of Ag., you WILL be fined and prosecuted. Again, it can enter groundwater and if your pond has any inflow/outflow, will cause issues downstream.
> Yes, I am a retired fisheries specialist who worked with pond owners and their issues for 32 years out of an OSU Extension office. I KNOW what I'm talking about.
> Karmex will be uptaken by your pond fish, rendering them HARMFUL to consume.
> Find a legitimate pond management person to ID your weed problem and recommend the proper, LEGAL chemical to use. ( I do this type of consultation on the side now that I'm' retired from my OSU position).
> In fact, the grass carp (Amur) will consume almost any submerged aquatic weed/plant (not algae). Unfortunately, even if stocked at a 12"-15" size, it will take at least two years for you to see any results from Amur (they have to get to the 20"+ size to start consuming enough). Stocking at recommended rates, depending on pond size and amount of weed, is also essential.
> Hope this helps--------
> AGAIN-----KARMEX IS BOTH ILLEGAL AND DANGEROUS TO USE IN OR AROUND ANY WATER BODY!!!!!


Picking up on an old thread. Most of what you said is spot on. However out of context a bit. In recent years it’s even been approved for use in commercial food catfish farms fir the control of blue green algae. To hit absorption levels that could cause health concerns to a human you would have to eat 500lbs annually of contaminated flesh. I love fish. Grilled, fried, baked, but I’m not eating 500lbs. Facts: it’s illegal to use in aquatics without special permits. It’s super effective at killing algae. It’s very effective at killing milfoil, it’s very effective at killing duck weed. It’s not very effective at killing coontail. It’s super cheap in comparison to diquate, floridone, well anything that’s approved for use in ponds. But is illegal. Additionally when to kill off all algae it hurts your fish development because platonic algae blooms won’t occur which is first link in the food chain.


----------



## Pondguy

Pondguy said:


> Picking up on an old thread. Most of what you said is spot on. However out of context a bit. In recent years it’s even been approved for use in commercial food catfish farms fir the control of blue green algae. To hit absorption level that could cause health concerns to a human you would have to eat 500lbs annually of contaminated flesh. I love fish. Grilled, fries, baked, but I’m not eating 500lbs. Facts: it’s illegal to use i aquatics without special permits. It’s super effective at killing algae. It’s very effective at killing milfoil, it’s very effective at killing duck weed. It’s not very effective at killing coontail. It’s super cheap in comparison to diquate, floridone, well anything that’s approved for use in ponds.


----------

